# Critique him for fun



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

The picture was taken kinda on an angle. This is just for fun he’s 14 months old now


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Critic (critique) him for fun?
*No.*
Why are you asking for triggers to your condition?

Your dog looks great, drop this, you were doing well. 
You know there is no "just for fun" with you.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Critic (critique) him for fun?
> *No.*
> Why are you asking for triggers to your condition?
> 
> ...


No there’s no worries it’s just for fun


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Critic (critique) him for fun?
> *No.*
> Why are you asking for triggers to your condition?
> 
> ...


I swear im
Not worried about this anymore it really is just for fun  but I understand someone can take this post down if they want.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's Samson at around Rex's age.He was 15months here, very slim and around 90 lbs or so.The next one was two years later around the same time at 105 lbs after he filled out more.More muscle and a lot fluffier.If I try to stack him he'll hunch up his back and look miserable, lol!Rex looks great! He'll change so slowly you won't be able to see it until you compare photos over the next year or two.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Here's Samson at around Rex's age.He was 15months here, very slim and around 90 lbs or so.The next one was two years later around the same time at 105 lbs after he filled out more.More muscle and a lot fluffier.If I try to stack him he'll hunch up his back and look miserable, lol!Rex looks great! He'll change so slowly you won't be able to see it until you compare photos over the next year or two.
> View attachment 591765
> View attachment 591766


Beautiful dog! Wow the change is insane I’m waiting for that thick neck lol and thank you!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Not an expert lol, but he looks awesome. I love how dark his coat is. And this may be random but my mum is obsessed with making sure that *I* brush Baileys teeth and keep them pearly white, but Rex looks like he’s got great big, white chompers. Overall, 10/10. I’d love to get a bicolour pup 🫣


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> Not an expert lol, but he looks awesome. I love how dark his coat is. And this may be random but my mum is obsessed with making sure that *I* brush Baileys teeth and keep them pearly white, but Rex looks like he’s got great big, white chompers. Overall, 10/10. I’d love to get a bicolour pup 🫣


Thank you! He’s much darker in person! I have never noticed how white his teeth is to be honest but hey I don’t blame your mom lol. It’s funny because I never expected to have a bi color or even knew what his color was! I would love to see a picture of your dog!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Thank you! He’s much darker in person! I have never noticed how white his teeth is to be honest but hey I don’t blame your mom lol. It’s funny because I never expected to have a bi color or even knew what his color was! I would love to see a picture of your dog!


I was very certain that I wanted a sable german shepherd but the more dogs I see, I want them all. Might need to get like little collectible german shepherd figurines or something 🙈

This is Bailey- the stuff on his face is whipped cream


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Beautiful dog but I am biased because I love gsd but different paw colour is so cute


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> Here's Samson at around Rex's age.He was 15months here, very slim and around 90 lbs or so.The next one was two years later around the same time at 105 lbs after he filled out more.More muscle and a lot fluffier.If I try to stack him he'll hunch up his back and look miserable, lol!Rex looks great! He'll change so slowly you won't be able to see it until you compare photos over the next year or two.
> View attachment 591765
> View attachment 591766












That's Sampson at 105 but he looks huge to me vs Rogan at 115 who is still very lean but gained~10 pounds over the last year and a half. Most GSD at 100 pounds look huge to me. Rog








Rogan may have been 105 here, tall long, ribby. He looks better now that he's filled out a bit.
to me.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> I was very certain that I wanted a sable german shepherd but the more dogs I see, I want them all. Might need to get like little collectible german shepherd figurines or something 🙈
> 
> This is Bailey- the stuff on his face is whipped cream


Oh my goodness he’s so handsome 😍


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> View attachment 591773
> 
> 
> That's Sampson at 105 but he looks huge to me vs Rogan at 115 who is still very lean but gained~10 pounds over the last year and a half. Most GSD at 100 pounds look huge to me. Rog
> ...


2 beautiful boys! Rex has always been a ribby the washboard ribs when he was young he finally got meat on his bones around 9 months I can still slightly feel his ribs but not see them. I some dogs mature differently then others  how Rex got to 91 but his parents are 85, and 62 lbs is beyond me!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Oh my goodness he’s so handsome 😍


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> 2 beautiful boys! Rex has always been a ribby the washboard ribs when he was young he finally got meat on his bones around 9 months I can still slightly feel his ribs but not see them. I some dogs mature differently then others  how Rex got to 91 but his parents are 85, and 62 lbs is beyond me!


There are almost always outliers in every litter. Chubby teat hoggers and runts to start.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> There are almost always outliers in every litter. Chubby teat hoggers and runts to start.


Ha so true! Rex has always been lean while his brother chubby shorter


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@WNGD Samson has extremely thick "plushy" fur is all.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> @WNGD Samson has extremely thick "plushy" fur is all.


Ah yes, and Rogan has a thin almost single coat compared to Harley


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Well o think both are beautiful no matter the coat type Rex’s coat changes everyday lol sometimes looks plushy sometimes looks shorter recently been looking fluffy now since colder days


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Your dog looks like a dog. His neck looks normal. His legs look normal. His coat looks normal. In fact every picture you've ever posted of him, including the "look at this one compared to that one a few months ago" look exactly the same to me. 

My dog has a crook in her tail, a weird color pattern, snaggleteeth and apparently an underbite according to our trainer. She sheds like mad, goes from a fluffy bum in winter to a scraggly mess in summer and leaves hair tumbleweeds everywhere in my house throughout the entire year. She also has a little sag to her back like an old swayback horse. 

But I love her face, her soulful eyes, that adorable little crook in her tail, how soft her fur is, even when it's scraggly. And her snaggleteeth make her absolutely adorable when she falls asleep in weird positions. 

In my opinion, the only reason people should be critiquing your dog is if you planned to show him or breed him. Obviously you can't breed him, and you're not gonna show him. So let it go. Please. Your poor dog is probably wondering why you're always arranging him into positions and taking pictures of him like he's a supermodel. He doesn't care what he looks like. He loves you, and you should love him as he is. We all love our dogs as they are. None of them is perfect. They all have flaws, whether physical or behavioral. You actually should count yourself extremely fortunate that your dog does not have behavioral problems like anxiety, aggression, etc. My dog does. It kinda sucks. But guess what? I love her anyway and a lot of my posts on this forum have been to help me learn ways to manage her behaviors, rather than fix them. 

This will be my only post to you because honestly, they infuriate me. I know this is something you've struggled with and we've all said the same stuff to you over and over and I really wish you would take them to heart rather than keep letting yourself slide down this path toward obsession and loathing...loathing! of your *perfect *dog! Enjoy him. Love him. Accept him. He's supposed to be your best friend, not your trophy.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> Your dog looks like a dog. His neck looks normal. His legs look normal. His coat looks normal. In fact every picture you've ever posted of him, including the "look at this one compared to that one a few months ago" look exactly the same to me.
> 
> My dog has a crook in her tail, a weird color pattern, snaggleteeth and apparently an underbite according to our trainer. She sheds like mad, goes from a fluffy bum in winter to a scraggly mess in summer and leaves hair tumbleweeds everywhere in my house throughout the entire year. She also has a little sag to her back like an old swayback horse.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry I’m confused and bit offended.. this post wasn’t a worry post like I said I’m not worrying about him anymore.. i love the way he is I’m just posting stuff for fun and like to learn.. maybe re read my other post about not worrying about him anymore.. instead of making assumptions that Aren’t true… the criticism is just for learning not to obsess about it… I don’t just take him out and take pictures and stacks.. then put him back in his crate… no we go to adventures together, training playing, memories, etc! Heck we almost go for hikes ever day he loves them! He plays in his pool his recall is getting super good! And so much more etc So far I love the experience of having a first time dog it honestly changed my life for the better actually.. I don’t want to make this all personal but I was in a very hard place the last few years yes I know sometimes things like this can seem like one of those posts but I promise they aren’t they don’t trigger me anymore it’s gone I accepted and I’m much happier now so is he!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

They didn’t say anything bad about Rex and clearly, no one is going to critique him (for obvious and justifiable reasons). They seem to be trying not to obsess over it and yes, the post perhaps opened opportunities to create future problems but it didn’t - thanks to the help of very nice members. But posting over and over about how shallow it is and how they’re lucky to have a dog that loves them, in general is just condescending and doesn’t seem helpful anymore. We’ve already been passed this point.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm not wondering About something bad Im sorry it’s gotten to the point where I’m scared to post something in case people think it’s a worry even though it’s not.. I was just curious in some of the posts I post because I never had a dog before.. and yes that rant was the last I did.. you see I hate things that I can’t control the (route of ocd in my case )no matter what it is and yes it came across that way because I was scared and upset knowing that I can’t change something that is permanent and I tend to react, but I don’t do that anymore I took a break and things have changed there are times I get it again but I don’t post them on here it’s not completely gone there are triggers but it’s getting less and less. If you haven’t already you can look at this post Starting new, things have changed. This is recent and this is how it will stay.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Let's stay positive folks. If you can't manage that don't click send.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Please know that these aren’t worries or obsessions it’s just for curiosity or just to show how he’s growing up, there’s nothing bad about this


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

The few show stacks I did for fun was just that for fun… since I don’t show him.. am I not allowed to stack him if I don’t show him.. I find that hard to believe.. plus this post it’s just for fun so I cab learn for FUN I’m not going to breed or show it’s just for fun heck I look at a whole bunch of stuff.. conformation just happens to be one of my interests.. when I like something I like to learn about it


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This photo is dark but I wanted to give you a top view.GSDs are slim with long rib cages rather than broad like some other breeds.Samson looks huge and thick from a side view but he's built basically just like Rex.He's just "plushy".


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Having a friend with the same condition, I just saw this as a topic/thread that could easily allow you to backslide and recommended not participating in it in the manner you asked. Like an alcoholic having a single shot, you really don't know what might trigger you until after it triggers you. My initial question still stands: why invite it?

jmo, but don't start threads with "is he OK, is this normal, when will this happen, critique him, I hope he doesn't X, should I be worried" .... goodness, just a few weeks ago you were worried about a collar mark or whether he was fluffy enough.

If you think you've got it under control, all power to you. Enough from me.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> This photo is dark but I wanted to give you a top view.GSDs are slim with long rib cages rather than broad like some other breeds.Samson looks huge and thick from a side view but he's built basically just like Rex.He'st "plushy".
> View attachment 591803


Yup I can see it perfectly actually!


WNGD said:


> Having a friend with the same condition, I just saw this as a topic/thread that could easily allow you to backslide and recommended not participating in it in the manner you asked. Like an alcoholic having a single shot, you really don't know what might trigger you until after it triggers you. My initial question still stands: why invite it?
> 
> jmo, but don't start threads with "is he OK, is this normal, when will this happen, critique him, I hope he doesn't X, should I be worried" .... goodness, just a few weeks ago you were worried about a collar mark or whether he was fluffy enough.
> 
> If you think you've got it under control, all power to you. Enough from me.


yes i completely understand what your saying and I know what you mean, but yes I do have this under control


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Having a friend with the same condition, I just saw this as a topic/thread that could easily allow you to backslide and recommended not participating in it in the manner you asked. Like an alcoholic having a single shot, you really don't know what might trigger you until after it triggers you. My initial question still stands: why invite it?
> 
> jmo, but don't start threads with "is he OK, is this normal, when will this happen, critique him, I hope he doesn't X, should I be worried" .... goodness, just a few weeks ago you were worried about a collar mark or whether he was fluffy enough.
> 
> If you think you've got it under control, all power to you. Enough from me.


I completely understand that wording and some topics may trigger im sorry if I get other members worried or upset thinking “oh no it’s starting again” for the future I’ll remember this and be careful with my title wording etc I have something special to post in a few days and I can’t wait to share it .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When I read the first posts in this thread, my first thought was, "Oh, oh, here we go again." Your dog is fine.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Kiki, honestly I am not looking at your further posts about your worries about your dog, whether they are disguised as "just for fun" or not. When I read the first posts in this thread, my first thought was, "Oh, oh, here we go again." My advice to you is to take a good look at yourself, don't mirror your doubts about yourself onto your dog and get the help you need for you. Your dog is fine.


And I know this it’s not a disguise I know what you mean and I could say it until my face turns blue but like I said I’m not like that anymore this post was just for curiosity for fun I’m interested in it nothing bad?


----------



## HandlingAkira (10 mo ago)

Kiki18 said:


> And I know this it’s not a disguise I know what you mean and I could say it until my face turns blue but like I said I’m not like that anymore this post was just for curiosity for fun I’m interested in it nothing bad?


I had no clue a few days made such a big difference 🧐


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> I’m sorry I’m confused and bit offended.. this post wasn’t a worry post like I said I’m not worrying about him anymore.. i love the way he is I’m just posting stuff for fun and like to learn.. maybe re read my other post about not worrying about him anymore.. instead of making assumptions that Aren’t true… the criticism is just for learning not to obsess about it… I don’t just take him out and take pictures and stacks.. then put him back in his crate… no we go to adventures together, training playing, memories, etc! Heck we almost go for hikes ever day he loves them! He plays in his pool his recall is getting super good! And so much more etc So far I love the experience of having a first time dog it honestly changed my life for the better actually.. I don’t want to make this all personal but I was in a very hard place the last few years yes I know sometimes things like this can seem like one of those posts but I promise they aren’t they don’t trigger me anymore it’s gone I accepted and I’m much happier now so is he!


The “critique my dog” just for fun really feels like more of the same. Talking about what this dog looks like feels like a persistant thing that benefits no one. Most people don’t ever make posts related to their dogs physical appearance - have you considered trying that for a while? It sounds like you do tons of fun stuff with your dog and you’re training him - all this stuff would be nice to hear about and people would certainly welcome learning more about what you do with your dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You know there was nothing negative said here whatsoever until you all decided to gang up.Please just move on now.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

There are plenty of people, who have no intention of ever showing their dog, posting photos of their dog stacked. Or asking how to stack a dog. I, for one, love a good stack photo. And frankly, teaching your dog to stack, and hold it for a photo, IS training. No harm.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

If you don't like this post, move on. No one is forcing you to read it. This is a dog board so keep your mental health comments to yourself.

Thank you

MGMT


----------



## Cigarillo (Dec 20, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> The picture was taken kinda on an angle. This is just for fun he’s 14 months old now
> View attachment 591758


Looks great to me


----------



## Cigarillo (Dec 20, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> He loves you, and you should love him as he is. We all love our dogs as they are. None of them is perfect. They all have flaws, …Enjoy him. Love him. Accept him. He's supposed to be your best friend, not your trophy.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> The “critique my dog” just for fun really feels like more of the same. Talking about what this dog looks like feels like a persistant thing that benefits no one. Most people don’t ever make posts related to their dogs physical appearance - have you considered trying that for a while? It sounds like you do tons of fun stuff with your dog and you’re training him - all this stuff would be nice to hear about and people would certainly welcome learning more about what you do with your dog.


I have yes but I also like stacking too. I will certainly be posting on what I do in the future .


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Cigarillo said:


> Looks great to me


Thank you


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

I do


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

And I absolutely do! I don’t treat him like some trophy I’m sorry if it may seem like it but I don’t I wish I can post all the stuff I do with him but I’m kinda worried to post anything without members thinking it’s one of those posts again.. I don’t want to be known as the person who worry’s and obsesses over thier dogs looks… I wish I could start over and just delete this account but I can’t… so I started a new post


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kiki18 said:


> I wish I can post all the stuff I do with him but I’m kinda worried to post anything without members thinking it’s one of those posts again.. I don’t want to be known as the person who worry’s and obsesses over thier dogs looks… I wish I could start over and just delete this account but I can’t… so I started a new post


I apologize if I was overly harsh before. I do want to see pictures of the fun stuff you do with Rex, the milestones, the happy memories. I want to be able to help you if health issues come up or anything else. We all want to be able to help you. That's partly what this forum is for and why a lot of us get frustrated when all we see from you is negative or critical. Yes, your posts have been better lately. But when you ask us to critique how your dog looks again (not the stack--in this thread, you started to lament how your dog's neck is not thick yet, for example)...it just feels like more of the same. No one is ever going to say your dog is ugly, because a) he's not, and b) what kind of monster does that?! 

There is an ability to mute people on this forum so that we never see their threads or replies to posts. The fact that everyone who has replied to this thread hasn't done that to you, hopefully shows that we do care about you, about Rex, and want the best for you. Again, sorry for being harsh before. I was frustrated. Rex is a truly beautiful dog.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> I apologize if I was overly harsh before. I do want to see pictures of the fun stuff you do with Rex, the milestones, the happy memories. I want to be able to help you if health issues come up or anything else. We all want to be able to help you. That's partly what this forum is for and why a lot of us get frustrated when all we see from you is negative or critical. Yes, your posts have been better lately. But when you ask us to critique how your dog looks again (not the stack--in this thread, you started to lament how your dog's neck is not thick yet, for example)...it just feels like more of the same. No one is ever going to say your dog is ugly, because a) he's not, and b) what kind of monster does that?!
> 
> There is an ability to mute people on this forum so that we never see their threads or replies to posts. The fact that everyone who has replied to this thread hasn't done that to you, hopefully shows that we do care about you, about Rex, and want the best for you. Again, sorry for being harsh before. I was frustrated. Rex is a truly beautiful dog.


 it’s alright I understand thank you I appreciate it me saying about he doesn’t the thick neck yet was just simply saying it not worrying.. but I know what you mean I was worried about that actually when I posted it because I know that type of wording especially from me when sound like another obsessive worry.. I 100% agree on you with that, for now on I won’t be posting critics just so I don’t trigger myself or upset other members on here .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

David Winners said:


> If you don't like this post, move on. No one is forcing you to read it. This is a dog board so keep your mental health comments to yourself.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> MGMT


True and fair. Will edit my post


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

@Kiki18 I forget is your boy a Working Line or Show Line? Granted either way he is such a handsome boy and filling out nicely as he gets older. I love the stack pose he is so photogenic.
As for critiquing him. I would say he is well put together with a nice connection from neck to shoulder. His legs appear to be uniformed with no abnormalities. His body is well proportionate to the rest of him. He really is a nice looking boy who I can tell is very much loved by you.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

MeishasMom said:


> @Kiki18 I forget is your boy a Working Line or Show Line? Granted either way he is such a handsome boy and filling out nicely as he gets older. I love the stack pose he is so photogenic.
> As for critiquing him. I would say he is well put together with a nice connection from neck to shoulder. His legs appear to be uniformed with no abnormalities. His body is well proportionate to the rest of him. He really is a nice looking boy who I can tell is very much loved by you.


Thank you so much! He is an North American showline  and yes I love him very much


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful dog!


Thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Another natural stack he is 28.5 - 29 inches tall but doesn’t look it I think it because he has more of a fuller body not very high tuck something I personally like.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

He's very handsome. I can never get my Frankie to pose like that at all!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> He's very handsome. I can never get my Frankie to pose like that at all!


Thank you! He is a showline So I think it has to do with the angulation to stack like this? Not sure


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I know nothing about conformation, but he is super handsome.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would have guessed he is a showline from his pic ... and he's very showy!  I really think he does look like a nice showline dog with a very pretty coloring and conformation. <next time just put in the title ... "Looks How Much He's Grown!!" or something and then in the body just say you tried stacking him, any tips or pointers? > . I try periodically to stack Varik but he has super heavy bones and I can barely pick up a foot to position and he's not very gracious about it either. LOL


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

jarn said:


> I know nothing about conformation, but he is super handsome.


Thank you!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Zenapupper said:


> Hi…You probably are wondering…here I’m with my harmless post and I get all these comments about my post rather than my dog. I’m sorry if I’m jumping on the bandwagon and I haven’t read all the other posts and maybe they already said what I’m gonna say 🙄. I guess when you start a post with ‘critique my dog’…it kinda starts going a bit downhill. If it was your parents or some other family member would you ask a bunch of strangers to critique them? And there is the history of posts that folks tend not to forget and judge you harshly. How about starting conversations with some positive braggs about Rex..like did he do something fun or goofy or did something right? I dunno. Folks love to read about that.
> 
> btw Rex looks really good!!! 😍 we definitely want to see more pics of him.


Thank you! Yes I definitely post positive fun stuff! just wanted to update a stack photo yeah I could have probably changed the title .


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Galathiel said:


> I would have guessed he is a showline from his pic ... and he's very showy!  I really think he does look like a nice showline dog with a very pretty coloring and conformation. <next time just put in the title ... "Looks How Much He's Grown!!" or something and then in the body just say you tried stacking him, any tips or pointers? > . I try periodically to stack Varik but he has super heavy bones and I can barely pick up a foot to position and he's not very gracious about it either. LOL


Thank you! Ahh okay yeah I should have edited the title I will next time I’m going to be posting a bunch of autumn pics though as the colors are now really starting to show etc! 
Ahh makes sense it probably feels like picking up a draft horses hoof lol


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Those is a dog forum. Please stay away from mental health comments. No more warnings. If this turns into mods editing posts because you can't follow direction, you will be given time outs.

Thanks,

Mod team


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Those is a dog forum. Please stay away from mental health comments. No more warnings. If this turns into mods editing posts because you can't follow direction, you will be given time outs. Thanks, Mod team


 I’m trying not to this never was in the first place..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Emilia C said:


> Beautiful dog but I am biased because I love gsd but different paw colour is so cute


Thank you!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

He looks like American showlines, with the deeper body and lankiness. As for his height, 24-26" is the breed standard for a male.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He IS an ASL. Okay Canadian version thereof: TIMBERLINE
This is his dad: Timberline's Dust Bowl Dance

They definitely have some nice looking dogs!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

mnm said:


> He looks like American showlines, with the deeper body and lankiness. As for his height, 24-26" is the breed standard for a male.


Yes he is


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> He IS an ASL. Okay Canadian version thereof: TIMBERLINE
> This is his dad: Timberline's Dust Bowl Dance
> 
> They definitely have some nice looking dogs!


Do ASLs have more fur or is it because they're groomed and blown out? Or both..?


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

He is a beautiful dog! He looks so mature at fourteen months! My girl is around 1 1/2 and she still can look very "puppyish" 😆 Also, I love how you can get him to stack like that. I try and do stacking photos to keep track of my girl's weight condition (she had issues before) as I train her, but they never turn out that well she's too wiggly 🤣


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hopps said:


> Do ASLs have more fur or is it because they're groomed and blown out? Or both..?


He's definitely getting his winter coat in! (We told you he would, when you were complaining about him looking so nekkid, didn't we, Kiki? 😁 ) 

Star was half ASL, and she had a LOT more coat than my working line girl! Yes, they prefer the showlines to have a plusher coat - looks better in the show ring!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Chuuyas_Wine_Glass said:


> He is a beautiful dog! He looks so mature at fourteen months! My girl is around 1 1/2 and she still can look very "puppyish" 😆 Also, I love how you can get him to stack like that. I try and do stacking photos to keep track of my girl's weight condition (she had issues before) as I train her, but they never turn out that well she's too wiggly 🤣


Thank you! He’s now 15 months! Aw bless her! Yeah doesn’t mind me stacking up probably because his breeder did it when he was younger but it definitely takes a while to get the “perfect” shot!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> He's definitely getting his winter coat in! (We told you he would, when you were complaining about him looking so nekkid, didn't we, Kiki? 😁 )
> 
> Star was half ASL, and she had a LOT more coat than my working line girl! Yes, they prefer the showlines to have a plusher coat - looks better in the show ring!


Yes he is haha and yes 😅 I’m glad those days are behind me now


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kiki18 said:


> Yes he is haha and yes 😅 I’m glad those days are behind me now


Until next Summer .....


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Until next Summer .....


True lol but I meant the “worrying about him days “ also can’t believe he’ll be 2 next summer.


----------

